# Most important



## banga (Jul 1, 2010)

I am just about to start building my site this week and I haven't really had too much experience in this field.
So I was wondering if anyone had a list of the most important things to have on the site etc. It could be anything, big or small. I am sure that I will miss something, but there still might be something that I haven't even thought of that is required to be on there.


----------



## rosanne114 (Feb 10, 2012)

Good very GooD carry on!!!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you consider subcontracting it out. I do not do them but I had a few free template sites, looked at videos and the whole 9, but in the end I had some help.


----------



## Intermission (Mar 28, 2011)

Your best bet is getting a professional to do it! 

www.sleepinggiantstudio.com is great!


----------



## MikkyMike (Feb 11, 2012)

Think about the design, easy navigation and quality content. Don't make your site too complex, all necessary information must be available in one-two clicks.


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

My brother taught himself php and html and build our site from scratch. Granted that took a long time but the site is fully functional and now I have an IT guy in house. Actually it was easier to build the site than to get people to buy tshirts...


----------



## banga (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I am more talking about what is the most important content to get onto the website ie contact info etc (but not the obvious ones like that, more things that are easy to not think about).


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The intent of your website will dictate what is important. If you looking for a place people can go to see your work is different than for those looking to sell merchandise. So what is important - that people can see all that you offer and a way to get intouch with you.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

there are a lot of "most importants" but I think hands down the most important is a phone number (as opposed to just an email). I get leary of buying from sites that do not have a phone number and will shop elsewhere if one is absent.

Other mentionables:
-address
-brand recognition
-visually cohesive
-FAQ's that actually answer real questions
-sizing chart
-easy navigation
-easy shopping cart
-RETURN policy!!! 
-SSL CERTIFICATE!!! (I'm changing my mind and maybe this is the most important and often overlooked aspect)


----------

